
Ask HN: How best to share papers in an open source repo? - chrstphrhrt
So I am planning to release something soon and would like to share the handful of copyrighted papers that have inspired it, which were all obtained publicly on the internet.<p>Should I find canonical URLs and link, or would it be fine to have a directory with the PDFs for easier reference?
======
lamchob
You have two options:

* DOI Numbers, which uniquely identify scientific papers

* "Paper style" citations, with Authors, Title, publishing Venue and date. This is enough for any interested reader to find the sources

I would not recommend hosting copyrighted material in a personal repository.

